# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Музыка от Guenii

## Guenii

Всем привет!!!

Давно не был на форуме... Прилагаю одну вещичку. Судить можно строго!! :) Хотя и так всё знаю, но лишнее компетентное мнение не помешает... Успел только записать импровизацию, доработать не успел... пришлось уехать в срочну командировку на пару месяцев, а инструментов у меня с собой нет... Здесь каждая нота и каждый инструмент прописаны мной.. Слава Богу дома есть всё...  Опять же... я - любитель, а не профессионал... Хотя, как говорят, "ковчег был построен любителем, профессионалы построили Титаник" :biggrin:


Вот ссылки:
Это про которую говорил
He ain't gone, he's here
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1119683

старая вещичка в стиле Latin jazz... отправлял ее на конкурс... были положительные отзывы... 

Chasing the Sun (Догоняя солнце)
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1119685

Ну и конечно уже старая, многим понравившаяся..
Photo of the past (фотография прошлого)
Как уже упоминал раньше... просто на акустике записал импровиз (как всегда) за 20 минут... просто навеяло... стакан брэнди и гитара... что еще нужно???? :)
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1119686

----------


## baranov107

Не открывается

----------

